# Game 54: Official Seattle @ Houston GAME THREAD. 2/22. 7:30 CST.



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE FIRST DAY OF THE REGULAR SEASON,ROCKETS FANS!! After winning 8 in a row,most would think we're due for a letdown...ok maybe they have a point,but I say with the Sonics (IMO) not having an answer for the Yao/T-Mac combo,we win this one. The potenial death of the 8 game win streak could be the Lewis/Howard matchup...how Juwan will deal with this mismatch remains to be seen. Yao has to get involved early,because we can't have any let downs tomorrow night...that means no terrible 3rd quarters. 

I say we win this one in somewhat of a shootout

*names the ppl that will pick the Rockets to lose...Stacie (CometsBiggestFan) and HeinzGuderian*

Rockets 110
Sonics 102

for the good ol #...













Introducing the challengers...the Seattle Sonics (any1 still say SuperSonics? :wink: )

F Reggie Evans
F Rashard Lewis (*cheers the Houston product*)
C Jerome James
G Luke Ridnour
G Ray Allen


AND NOW THE STARTING LINEUP FOR YOUR HOOOOOUSTONNNN ROCKETSSSSSSSS!!

C Yao Ming
G David Wesley
G Bob Sura
F Juwan Howard
F Tracy McGrady

Go Rockets! GET #9!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Very nice game thread, ThaShark316. I'm not sure if Fortson will be healthy for this game, but if he isn't it gives us an automatic edge on the boards. I expect James to front Yao, so Sura/TMac need to work on lobbing the ball to Yao, or use him abundantly on the pick and roll. Honestly, I don't see any way the Sonics would be able to defend the Yao/McGrady pick and roll. 

It will be very interesting to see how both these teams match up. Keep in mind this is the team we will likely meet in the 1st round of the playoffs. Howard will really struggle to guard Radmanovic, so Padgett will probably get some extra minutes. If we can get Yao his touches and rebound the ball, it should be a win for us. 

Rockets 106
Sonics 100


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-111
Supersonics-109


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> *names the ppl that will pick the Rockets to lose...Stacie (CometsBiggestFan) and HeinzGuderian


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Geez, thanks for the shout-out.  

I'm not as bad as Heinz. I never predicted a 50 point blow-out loss. 

Seriously, I do think that we're gonna lose.

Rockets- 90
Sonics-98


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> *names the ppl that will pick the Rockets to lose...Stacie (CometsBiggestFan) and HeinzGuderian*


You know, I don't think our win streak began until I started predicting these blowouts. It's for a reason :yes: 

That said, Fortson scores 40 points after taking "three point shooting 101" from Ray Allen, resulting in a 115-77 defeat. After the game, Bob suras knee falls off, mutumbo decides to become a medicine man to try and save Congo, the Chinese government recalls Yao Ming, and Tracy McGrady retires in frustration.


----------



## airborne (Feb 21, 2005)

I think the Rockets will win this game. 

Rockets 105
Sonics 97


----------



## king2440 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey guys, new to boards btw. 

Anyways, I don't see anyway that the Sonics can stop Yao. Yao just has too much size and strength for whatever the sonics can put up against them. Can also look for Lewis to trying to have a big game, since it is in Houston. But I see a comfortable Rockets win.

Rockets 92
Sonics 81

The streak continues.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope the rockets do win. Since they play the spurs the night after. I'll predict a 108-102 victory.

(just registered by the way)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome to the site (both of you). :wave:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, we've been getting a wave of noobies lately, welcome y'all!

1st of 4 meetings versus the Supes, this is gonna be interesting to see. Yao should be going to the line a lot against Jerome "Foulout" James. Seattle's bench led by Radman and Daniels is as dangerous as any, we gotta watch out for them. I'm not gonna make a prediction... Go Rockets!!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Seems like each time we predict Howard will be a defensive weak link.... he plays alright, and we win. No difference here! If they can just keep feeding Yao the ball and not stop the supply after he misses a few. It'll be great to sweep these guys going inot the playoffs!!!! 

Ace to the see Comet and Heinz' prediction, it means we get our 9th!!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We'll lose: 104-99. Padgett will get more minutes because Howard will have a matchup problem? Yeah, like that'll solve it (btw, I love Padgett. Always have. He can shoot it almost as quickly as Michael Redd, and he looks endearingly weird. I was ridiculed near the start of the season for calling him a poor man's Dirk Nowitzki, but who's laughing now?).


For some reason, I suddenly recall the first game of the 92-93 season. We played the Sonics at home and were belted. Shawn Kemp had something like 30 points and 20 rebounds. Next day we played them in Seattle and lost again. We ended up playing them in the conference semis where we lost in 7. We'd had a 15-game winning streak through February and March and an 11-game streak in April. I thought we were going to win it all...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

J'rome has not been fouling out of games like he was last season. He has been smarter on defense and playing better. Our fouler this season is Danny, but that comes as part of the Fortson package this year which includes tenacious rebounding, an inside presence and down the stretch free throw shooting. Seattle has plenty of bigs and plenty of fouls to expend on guarding Yao.

The Sonics lost a tough one to Dallas seemingly an eternity ago and then lost to an on-fire GS before the AS break. The Sonics can win on the road and are not afraid of top tier teams. The Sonics will show up ready to play tonight, and whoever wins this game is going to earn it. Count on a close game that is decided in the last half of the fourth quarter, possibly from the free throw line.

G-Force


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

No Sura tonight  

According to clutchfans via 790am.

I don't know who's starting.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

ThaShark316 said:


> No Sura tonight
> 
> According to clutchfans via 790am.
> 
> I don't know who's starting.


Is he hurt?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

He's getting a MRI on his back. It's been giving him a lil trouble lately, so he went to get it checked. 

Basically, if he's out...Carroll Dawson might have to get the Celtics on the phone. :laugh: :wink:


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

They have no answer to Yao! :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rod Strickland started for us, but that proved to be disastrous. The guy was huffing and puffing after 4 minutes and had 2 careless turnovers.

Offensively, Seattle has been off. I don't know how much longer we can contain these guys, as Radmanovic and Lewis have missed a flurry of open three's. One thing I like about JVG is that he takes time outs as soon as the Rockets defensive rotation goes wrong. That's what has kept Seattle from making a huge run.

HUGE first half from Yao on both ends of the floor. Hope to see him take more shots in the 2nd half, our guards are doing a great job of getting him the ball when he flashes in the paint.

Rockets 51
Supersonics 44

Yao: 18 pts, 5 reb, 2 blk
Wesley: 14 pt, 3-6 3PT
McGrady: 10 pts, 4 reb, 6 ast


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

the beast has awakend


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Terrible calls by the refs all night long... Yao fouls out of the game after going for 30 but about 3 of those calls were horrible.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The refs have handed this game to Seattle on a silver platter. Perhaps this is karma for the Portland win. All game long there have been BS calls!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

F*cking Refs and F*cking Sonics


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You know something is wrong when the Sonics go 4-25 from 3 PT range and still win. The two worst calls had to be Yao's offensive foul, and the foul on Dikembe when he clearly blocked that Radman shot. There were so many more throughout the game, very, very frustrating loss. 

I'll give props to Lewis for hawking McGrady all night long, TMac struggles against those long athletic defenders like Lewis and Miles.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Strickland sucks the balls. Get 3 or 4 points dude. Here's hoping sura gets well soon.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jan 19, 2005)

screwing refs!


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Nique21 said:


> F*cking Refs and F*cking Sonics



Uhh, I can understand your anger at the refs, but what is your problem with the Sonics? We are going to play each other three more times before the playoffs roll around, so we will have three rematches.

I knew that this was gonna be close.

G-Force


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

That was a painful loss. Did the final shot even hit the rim?
I didn't know Sura was out. He's the team's glue guy.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

What really surprised me was who shot the last shot for Houston. T-Mac had the ball, I figured that he was going to tie or win the game. We all know that he has done it so many times before. Losses like this sting. We lost a similar game to The Mavericks at home a couple of Sundays ago and then lost to the smokin' hot Warriors.

G-Force


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

G-Force said:


> What really surprised me was who shot the last shot for Houston. T-Mac had the ball, I figured that he was going to tie or win the game. We all know that he has done it so many times before. Losses like this sting. We lost a similar game to The Mavericks at home a couple of Sundays ago and then lost to the smokin' hot Warriors.
> 
> G-Force


McGrady could not isolate on Lewis, he needed screens the whole night to get off a good looking shot. And being the playmaker he is, once he drove to the lane and saw Padgett open, he was going to make the pass. Remember, Padgett hit a game winner for us against New York in a similar situation.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I didn't get to see the game. Did yao really get his 6th on a hook shot?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Refs have got to get their act together when calling the game for Yao... pathetic the way they call offensive fouls on him 

It's ok, we'll have our revenge...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rickbarry said:


> I didn't get to see the game. Did yao really get his 6th on a hook shot?


He went baseline on Potapenko I believe, but was called for hooking his arm around Potapenko. It was clear to everyone but the refs that Yao was no where near doing this. His arm barely grazed the jersey of Potapenko.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Bugger, losing in a close one, and worse after having handy leads. Shocked to see Scotty "can't miss" Padgett go 0 of 4!! That last shot hit nuthing but air! :no: 

With Sura out with back problems, just goes to show how important he is for the team (and how useless Strickland is). At least Yao had a good game. Revenge shall be sweet.... :yes:


----------

